# Wheel lock ariens



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

I just bought an older ariens snowthrow which I'm taking apart and restoring. Upon tearing apart the machine, only the impeller bearing and axle bushings need replacing. 
However, while I was tinkering with the wheel axle, I noticed that the mechanism to lock both wheels together is broken and the wheels move independently of each other. Is there a way to fix it, or should I just get another axle from a different machine?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

What is broken? All it is is a pin on the outside of the one side with a spring in it. Heck, worse case you could probably bolt it together, but honestly you can probably get away with leaving it open. I hardly lock mine.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Do you have the ratchet wheels or the axle with a differential? If you know can post a pix of the wheels from the side and the back it will be easier to tell you what to do. If you have a differential axle, you will have a "differential lock" on the left wheel, basically a spring loaded pin on the left wheel that locks into the axle hub as Shryp stated above. The ratchet wheels have two big hubs behind the wheels that are supposed to engage when the machine is in gear. BTW, Shryp is right, I rarely lock it too, makes it a lot easier to turn with one wheel free and the machine will pull along in the snow no problem...


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't have pics of it at the moment, but it is the differential axle. I just seem to get the pin to move or engage anything. It only moves maybe a 1/4 inch.

I've never used one with the diff on it, so you're saying that it is still pretty decent when it's unlocked?


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sounds like the diff lock is just frozen up. You can knock the roll pin out of the diff lock and soak it, or just hose it down with WD40 and work it free. The axle on the left side (should) spin around inside the wheel hub. The lock pin slides into one of those holes on the wheel hub and that gets your wheels locked together. You should be able to free it up pretty easy. And yeah, it works great either way. I only lock the wheels in really deep snow.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

I just took the axle apart and I figured out the problem. The pin is slightly bent and it won't fit into the keyway, thereby keeping the mechanism from engaging.
Maybe I can snag one from another machine if I happen to find one


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Look up "Ariens differential lock" on eBay if you can't find one, they are usually cheap.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

SlowRider22 said:


> I just took the axle apart and I figured out the problem. The pin is slightly bent and it won't fit into the keyway, thereby keeping the mechanism from engaging.
> Maybe I can snag one from another machine if I happen to find one


Maybe it's possible to locate a new roll pin at some local hardware?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2019)

*Ariens differential lock pin*

Friend got a a used diff. Lock assembly on eBay. The knob on his old one either fell off or broke off. Is the replacement involved. Looks like perhaps I only have to pull the wheel and drive out a lock pin. Thanks for any help


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Unless you are going to use it, leave it.
I have a 7 hp 9100 series and two 924 series,I never use it.All have a diff, alot easier to turn machine with it unlocked.
But if it is something you need, buy them on ebay.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

If you want to keep it locked for full traction, a quick and inexpensive fix is a clevis pin. These are available at Tractor Supply, HD, etc. Add a washer and a hairpin (or standard) cotter pin and you're in business.


----------

